# Why was my thread moved to "the Great Debate"



## jasonbrinn (Jun 14, 2012)

Seriously.

I asked an honest question about the idea of something and mostly senior members and MT staff made it out to be about me in a very negative way.  I thought;

_Excessive Inquisitor-style" questioning is not allowed and will be subject to administrative action. If you have had to ask a question more than 3 times, you are most likely running the risk of excessive.

Members who become obsessed, inquisitors or interrogators will be subject to administrative action. Members who are involved in excessive arguments that disrupt the forum, may be subject to administrative action due to the disruption of the normal operation of this forum

_
*4.16.2 Credential Verification

MartialTalk staff will not be involved in credential verification or skills evaluations.

*
I was reprimanded a couple of times and got negative feedback yet the senior members and MT Staff just went after me with no recourse.  Now the thread is moved and that makes it seem like there was some validity to their personal attacks on me which were proven false.

what's the deal?  Is this site just the lighter side of "bullshido" or am I missing something?


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 14, 2012)

Because a great big debate was taking place.


----------



## jasonbrinn (Jun 14, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Because a great big debate was taking place.



I thought a thread going to the Great Debate was more or less a bad thing - am I wrong about this?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 14, 2012)

TGD is for train wrecks, which your thread has become.  

Questioning IS allowed, no "Inquisition" is apparent other than what you've basically invited in. 

As per the TOS "We reserve the right to delete, edit, or move/merge posts at our discretion."

As of my last review of the rep system and the thread (48 hrs ago), I saw no obvious violations of rules. I'll review again shortly, and check our notes.  
IF there is a rules violation, report it. Don't report when you don't like the answers.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 14, 2012)

To clarify, Jason:



Grenadier said:


> *Administrator's note:*
> 
> *Due to the nature of this conversation*, the thread has now been moved to The Great Debate.
> 
> ...






> Friendly debates are welcome everywhere. This forum is specifically for those issues surrounding Martial Arts questions that tend to turn -very- ugly.
> *- Rank issues
> - Lineage issues
> *- Terminology issues



While I don't think or care about your rank, it might be-based on Mr. Popkin's post on that thread, an issue.

It was a _lineage_ issue from the start-it's in the title-and _your_ lineage was brought into play simply because of your asserting a position of authority.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 14, 2012)

jasonbrinn said:


> I thought a thread going to the Great Debate was more or less a bad thing - am I wrong about this?


No, but your reasons are perhaps a bit off. When a thread descends into people trying to convince each other how right they are, and the temperature goes up and up, its generally best to isolate it from the rest of the forum. I suggest exploring The Great Debate, and seeing similar examples.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 14, 2012)

jasonbrinn said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I asked an honest question about the idea of something and mostly senior members and MT staff made it out to be about me in a very negative way.  I thought;
> 
> ...


You're missing something. This is a very well run site, which many well versed martial arts people visit. With that said, the higher the degree of understanding in martial arts, the more humble that person tends to become. 
There is no need to verify anything about anyone because, in time, people tend to verify themselves with their actions. So, just enjoy the site, will ya??


----------



## jasonbrinn (Jun 14, 2012)

seasoned said:


> You're missing something. This is a very well run site, which many well versed martial arts people visit. With that said, the higher the degree of understanding in martial arts, the more humble that person tends to become.
> There is no need to verify anything about anyone because, in time, people tend to verify themselves with their actions. So, just enjoy the site, will ya??



Thanks, eh, for the advice...however if you have read anything I have done I am NEVER the one bringing up such issues.  Howard Popkin confirmed the answers I gave after constant questions From Chris Parker and a few questions from Elder.  I only care about ideas - NO ONE can take away my ranks, lineage and training as they are bullet proof.

I make unique posts and suggestions as I am looking forward to new things and trying to find new ideas not just the old tried and true stuff which I more than KNOW. 

Thank you.

And pretty classy of someone to give me negative rep for posting this thread which is just trying to ask a question.  I guess if the nail that sticks up is the one that gets hammered.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 14, 2012)

jasonbrinn said:


> And pretty classy of someone to give me negative rep for posting this thread which is just trying to ask a question.  I guess if the nail that sticks up is the one that gets hammered.



If you believe that someone is abusing the reputation system, then please notify the MT staff, and we'll investigate it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 14, 2012)

jasonbrinn said:


> Thanks, eh, for the advice...however if you have read anything I have done I am NEVER the one bringing up such issues.  Howard Popkin confirmed the answers I gave after constant questions From Chris Parker and a few questions from Elder.  I only care about ideas - NO ONE can take away my ranks, lineage and training as they are bullet proof.
> 
> I make unique posts and suggestions as I am looking forward to new things and trying to find new ideas not just the old tried and true stuff which I more than KNOW.
> 
> ...



You do seem to spend a lot of time crying about the rep points you get. In public, which is actually a rules violation.

If you don't like getting so much negative rep, perhaps you should ask yourself WHY so many people find your posts and ideas objectionable. I know this has been suggested before, but it didn't seem to sink in. 

Here's a hint: it's not because the ideas are different. It might be because the ideas are ridiculous. It might be because your presentation of your ideas is bad. It might be because you make claims and refuse to provide the evidence to support them. But if people are giving you negative rep, it's about YOU and your posts. It's not some Great Anti-Jason Conspiracy amoung the staff and/or posters.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 14, 2012)

It seems the question has been asked and answered, eh? How about someone close this thread and help the poor guy out? Gotta be hard to duke it out in two rings at the same time.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree.  Thread closed.


----------

